# 23mm Screw Bars



## Pleonast (Aug 29, 2018)

My first post here - I hope I have the right place.

I am struggling to find 23mm screw bars (two screws). I really, really regret going for an odd size, but I'm stuck. I regret even more that I am now stuck with screw bars!

Does anyone know of a good source? I'll buy a few, I think as I have a funny feeling this could happen again. I'll also invest in a small tube of Loctite.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Jon, is it threaded screw bars to attach strap to case i.e where spring bars normally go or to attach individual bracelet links together?


----------



## Pleonast (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi Brummie,

It is a double threaded bar to attach a strap to the lugs.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Screws and tube type?

What watch is it for?


----------



## Pleonast (Aug 29, 2018)

The tube is steel (1.3mm x 23mm). The screw heads are 2mm diameter and ~1mm thick. I don't care if these are brushed or polished, or even if the heads are of other finishes as they are recessed into the lugs and not really visible. In fact a gold screw might look good.


----------



## Pleonast (Aug 29, 2018)

Sorry, I missed the question on the watch. A U-Boat Classico copy (a good one).

Before the fake police get excited I must express that I do also possess originals (a Glashutte Senator 60's and a Revue Thommen Airspeed X-Large) and bought this on a whim as I liked the look of it and didn't fancy forking out £3k.

That sounds lame. I will buy any damn watch I like. I also possess fake artwork (oils), a fair few prints and some Asian homage copies of prints (I understand it's an Asian cultural thing).


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I had a quick look at Esslinger and the eBay sellers of these things but kept coming up with only even numbered sizes or out of stock notices, will have another look tomorrow if I get time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pleonast (Aug 29, 2018)

I keep doing the same (ebay, Otto Frei, Cousins, etc.), but only see even numbers as well. Thank you for looking.


----------

